# Transalp 29er



## DerAlteSchwede (14. Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe gerade gesehen, dass auf der Transalp-Seite ein 29er Prototyp vorgestellt wurde. Wow, das sieht echt gut aus!

Aber guckt es euch selber an.


http://www.transalp24.de/epages/61889209.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61889209/Categories/%22Transalp%20Mountainbike%20Blog%22/Transalp_29er_Hardtail_-_Serienreifer_Prototyp#MainText


----------



## log11 (14. Juni 2013)

@ DerAlteSchwede; danke für den Hinweis. Das Teil sieht wirklich interessant aus. Und 1550g beim Rahmen klingen vielversprechend. Das Bike könnte schön leicht werden.

Die Geodaten sollte man sich aber auch näher anschauen. Bei 18,5" Rahmenhöhe hat man ne horizontale Oberrohrlänge von 615mm. Das verspricht ne recht gestreckte Sitzhaltung. 

Da bin ich mal gespannt wann es verfügbar und zu welchen Preisen es abrufbar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roonieman (15. Juni 2013)

Wurd nicht schon öffter mal von TA24 behauptet das es schon dieses Jahr hätte kommen sollen?

Tatapalk


----------



## Roonieman (15. Juni 2013)

Hab eben mal geschaut. Es gibt schon einen Thread weiter unten. Naja obs diesmal klappt

Tatapalk


----------



## maddda (15. Juni 2013)

Hab bei Facebook mal Transalp gefragt...Rahmen:


> Einen genauen Verfügbarkeitstermin haben wir noch nicht, da die Rahmen noch im Zulauf sind. Der Rahmenwird inkl. Acros Ai-SX22 Steuersatz 399,00 Euro inkl. MwSt. kosten.



Bike:


> Ab ca. 1100 Euro inkl. MWst. wirds losgehen (u.a. mit RS Reba, Crossride) . Folgende Rahmengrößen wirds geben: 16,5", 18,5", 20,50" und 22". Das hier abgebildete Bike wiegt ohne Pedalsatz 10,80kg.


----------



## log11 (15. Juni 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Hab bei Facebook mal Transalp gefragt...Rahmen:
> 
> 
> Bike:



Danke für die Infos von TA. Wisst Ihr ob der Rahmen am Heck Steckache haben wird?
Rahmen im Zulauf klingt aber wirklich so als würde der bald verfügbar sein.
Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## maddda (15. Juni 2013)

Sieht mir nach normalen Schnellspanner aus...

Hier noch die Daten von TA:

Lenkwinkel: 70,5°
Sitzwinkel: 73,5°
Steuerrohrlänge: 115mm
Oberrohrlänge dirket: 595mm
Oberrohrlänge horizontal: 615mm
Kettenstrebenlänge: 438mm
Radstand: 1117mm
Sattelstützmaß: 31,6mm
Steuerrohr: Tapered
ISCG 05 Aufnahme
Post Mount Scheibenbremsaufnahme
Max. Reifenbreite: 2,4"
Rahmengewicht: 1550g (18,5")
Optimaler Federweg: 100 - 120mm

Die ICSG 05 aufnahme hätte sie sich mmn sparen können, aber auf jeden Fall ein cooler rahmen


----------



## reaction187 (15. Juni 2013)

also diese riesenräder sehen einfach unpassend aus.
da kann der rahmen sein wie er will. 29" ist zu viel. das Gehört in den trekking bereich. oder für personen die sowas wie nascar bloß mit fahrrädern machen. immer im kreis. für ein wendiges, flexibles schnellstartendes mtb (was ein mtb sein zu hat!) ist das übertrieben.


----------



## log11 (15. Juni 2013)

reaction187 schrieb:


> also diese riesenräder sehen einfach unpassend aus.
> da kann der rahmen sein wie er will. 29" ist zu viel. das Gehört in den trekking bereich. oder für personen die sowas wie nascar bloß mit fahrrädern machen. immer im kreis. für ein wendiges, flexibles schnellstartendes mtb (was ein mtb sein zu hat!) ist das übertrieben.



Ahja


----------



## reaction187 (15. Juni 2013)

du willst mir doch nicht sagen dass das cool aussieht. Der Rahmen ist sicher top, aber diese lächerligen riesenräder... naja, scheint ja sowiesl alles zu verwischen. Irgendwann gibts keine reinraissigen mtb's mehr. Wenns 29er mtb's gibt sind 28/29er trekking bikes sowieso überflüssig.


----------



## Roonieman (16. Juni 2013)

Also ich find 29er schon interessant, aber transalp sollte auf jeden fall schauen die mit Steckachsen zu versehen. Wenn nicht wirds sofort wieder uninteressant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (25. Juni 2013)

Ich hab heute mal bei den Reisings angefragt. Die erste Vorablieferung soll im August kommen und im September dann die Hauptlieferung.
Das 29" Bike von TA wird es leider erstmal nur als Schnellspannerversion am Heck geben, angedacht war/ist aber ne Steckachse fürs HR. Keine Ahnung ob diese dann noch kommt.

Vielleicht sind die Infos ja für den einen oder anderen hier interessant.


----------



## Roonieman (26. Juni 2013)

Japp, Info ist interessant, denn jetzt ist das Bike wieder uninteressant


----------



## DerAlteSchwede (26. Juni 2013)

Ich versteh das ganze hick hack um die Steckachse nicht. Vor allem nicht bei einem 29er Hardtail. Dass da jemand den Unterschied in der Steifigkeit zwischen nem Schnellspanner und der X12 Achse auf einer Tour merkt, kann mir keiner erzählen. Den einzigen Vorteil, den es meiner Meinung nach bringt ist, dass das Laufrad und damit die Scheibe immer an exakt der selben Stelle ist. Ist aber auch mit einem Schnellspanner kein Beinbruch. Wegen des Fehlens aber das Rad sofort als uninteressant abzustempeln, find ich komisch.

Dennoch ist klar: Bei einem neu gestaltetem Rad hätten sie durchaus eine Steckachse vorsehen können. Erstens weil es eher der zukünftige Standard sein dürfte, zweitens, um Leute wie Roonieman das Rad andrehen zu können, weil es mit Steckachse jetzt viieel besser ist  (Nicht persönlich nehmen)


----------



## Roonieman (26. Juni 2013)

hahaha, nein ich glaube selber das man den Unterschied nicht merkt. ich finde nur wie du auch schon sagtest das das bald einfach neuer Standard sein wird und wenn man was neues rausbringt sollte es schon auf neuesten Stand sein.


----------



## goldencore (28. Juni 2013)

Also, wenn wird das ein neuer Standard und kein Standart!


----------



## Roonieman (29. Juni 2013)

Hab es geändert.
Ich fühl mich belehrt und gemaßregelt.
Endlich kann man wieder beruhigt schlafen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MM76 (1. Juli 2013)

Ich finde das 29er ganz stark Mit RS Reba, SLX komplett und unter 1250,-........ Dann kauf ich das. Bei meiner Größe (1,96) sehen auch die Räder nicht zu groß aus


----------



## gladbacher (11. August 2013)

Gibt es was neues vom 29er ??? Bestellung würde sofort raus gehen;-)


----------



## Alex476 (12. August 2013)

Ich hatte mal auf eine Anfrage bei Transalp die Antwort bekommen, dass es wohl ab September zu kaufen sein soll


----------



## holgersen (16. August 2013)

War vor 3 Wochen da und bin den 29" Prototypen probegefahren - fährt sich super, die Geometrie ist etwas sportlicher als der 26" Ambition Rahmen. Mir mit 187 cm/85 cm lag der 47 cm 29" wesentlich besser als der Ambition Rahmen mit 50,5 cm.


----------



## Mattes82 (1. September 2013)

Wann geht das bike in den verkauf?


----------



## DerAlteSchwede (4. September 2013)

Frag doch einfach mal bei Transalp driekt. Die sind sehr nett da und beantworten alle Anfragen sehr schnell und gewissenhaft. Wenn es jemand weiß, dann die.


----------



## Mattes82 (5. September 2013)

In 2 wochen gehts online


----------



## DerAlteSchwede (9. September 2013)

Coole Sache. Freu mich schon auf die ersten Bilder


----------



## Bigdaddy0815 (29. September 2013)

Moin , das 29"er ist jetzt auf der Webseite im Bikekonfigurator zu bestellen !! Und mit Steckachsen !! Werde nächste Woche mal auf ne Testrunde vorbeischauen !! 
Gruß Martin


----------



## Mattes82 (5. Oktober 2013)

Und gibt's schon Erfahrungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holgersen (20. November 2013)

Gibt es die Rahmen mittlerweile schon einzeln zu kaufen? Irgendwann wurde mal etwas von Mitte September als Liefertermin gesagtâ¦


----------



## DerAlteSchwede (26. November 2013)

Einzeln steht nichts auf der Seite. Aber zu kaufen gibt es die scheinbar schon. (http://www.transalp24.de/epages/618...Mountainbike_Transalp_Ambition_Team__29__2014)

Frag doch einfach mal per Mail, was die für den Rahmen einzeln haben wollen. Sind sehr hilfsbereit da. Und dass man ihn nicht einzeln kaufen kann möchte ich bei Transalp fast ausschließen.


----------



## Mais (11. Dezember 2013)

Schon ein heißes Gefährt. V.a. angenehm universell einsetzbar - etwas, was ich an 29ern dieser Art ggü. 26ern schätze. Da kann man mit dem selben Bike je nach wunsch einen breiteren Einsatzbereich abdecken. Ein echtes Zwitterwesen eben.
Habe eben mal unverbindlich angefangen mir eine Sparbüchse für die günstigste Variante anzulegen. Könnte mein neues Trailbike werden...


----------



## log11 (11. Dezember 2013)

Mais schrieb:


> Schon ein heißes Gefährt. V.a. angenehm universell einsetzbar - etwas, was ich an 29ern dieser Art ggü. 26ern schätze. Da kann man mit dem selben Bike je nach wunsch einen breiteren Einsatzbereich abdecken. Ein echtes Zwitterwesen eben.
> Habe eben mal unverbindlich angefangen mir eine Sparbüchse für die günstigste Variante anzulegen. Könnte mein neues Trailbike werden...



Das 29" TA24 ist schon ein interessantes Bike. Nur würde ich den Einsatzbereich überall anders sehen, nur nicht auf nem verwinkelten Trail. Da nehm ich dann doch lieber das 26" Bike.


----------



## Mais (11. Dezember 2013)

Alles ne Frage der Fahrtechnik...


----------



## log11 (11. Dezember 2013)

Nee, aber nicht wenn Du aufgrund zu großen Radstand etc. nicht ums Eck kommst. 
Naja jeder wie er will. Für mich wäre das 29" eher ein Tourenbike für die Strecke und Waldautobahn.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Dezember 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> Nee, aber nicht wenn Du aufgrund zu großen Radstand etc. nicht ums Eck kommst.
> Naja jeder wie er will. Für mich wäre das 29" eher ein Tourenbike für die Strecke und Waldautobahn.



soviel zum Thema29er sin nix fürverwinkelte Strecken:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/21907302"]Im Tal der Ahr on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. Dezember 2013)

DerAlteSchwede schrieb:


> Ich versteh das ganze hick hack um die Steckachse nicht. Vor allem nicht bei einem 29er Hardtail. Dass da jemand den Unterschied in der Steifigkeit zwischen nem Schnellspanner und der X12 Achse auf einer Tour merkt, kann mir keiner erzählen.



Ich würde sagen, dass es gerade am 29" etwas bringt um die etwas geringere LR Steifigkeit der großen Räder mit etwas mehr Steifigkeit bei Nabe/Rahmen auszugleichen. (rein theoretische Überlegung)



DerAlteSchwede schrieb:


> Den einzigen Vorteil, den es meiner Meinung nach bringt ist, dass das Laufrad und damit die Scheibe immer an exakt der selben Stelle ist.



das und zusätzlich sind Naben mit Steckachse oft leichter/einfacher einzusetzen. Insbesondere wenn es X12 Systeme sind, bei denen es auch noch eine Führung gibt.



DerAlteSchwede schrieb:


> Wegen des Fehlens aber das Rad sofort als uninteressant abzustempeln, find ich komisch.



jaein....
bei mir sind neue Rahmen ohne Steckachse mittlerweile auch weitgehend uninteressant. 
Die technischen Vorteile, wenn auch nicht riesig, überwiegen für mich.
Zumindest bei den 26"er will ich u.a. auch vorhandene LRS weiterverwenden und da hier mittlerweile 3 LRS mit Steckachse einem letzten mit Schnellspanner und alter nicht umbaubare Nabe gegenüberstehen sind normale Aufnahmen für mich raus


----------



## Peter1900 (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe mir ein Transal 29er bestellt  bekomme es hoffentlich noch vor Weinachten.
Bin z.z Haibik gefahren aber der Service bei Haibik wird immer schlechter d.h bei meinem Händler in Raum Heidelberg
Wer kennt die Firma Hrinkow  Biks aus Oesterreich und wer  hat erfahrungen mit dem Biks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jayjaynika (20. Dezember 2013)

Peter1900 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir ein Transal 29er bestellt  bekomme es hoffentlich noch vor Weinachten.
> Bin z.z Haibik gefahren aber der Service bei Haibik wird immer schlechter d.h bei meinem Händler in Raum Heidelberg
> Wer kennt die Firma Hrinkow  Biks aus Oesterreich und wer  hat erfahrungen mit dem Biks.


a


Peter1900 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir ein Transal 29er bestellt  bekomme es hoffentlich noch vor Weinachten.
> Bin z.z Haibik gefahren aber der Service bei Haibik wird immer schlechter d.h bei meinem Händler in Raum Heidelberg
> Wer kennt die Firma Hrinkow  Biks aus Oesterreich und wer  hat erfahrungen mit dem Biks.



Darf ich fragen welche Farbe?


----------



## Peter1900 (21. Dezember 2013)

jayjaynika schrieb:


> a
> 
> 
> Darf ich fragen welche Farbe?


In der Farbe schwar Ps. habe es gestern erhalten.


----------



## Endura (21. Dezember 2013)

Glückwunsch! Hättest Du ein Foto für uns Neugierige?
Wäre klasse!

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Peter1900 (21. Dezember 2013)

Endura" data-source="post: 11598095"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Endura schrieb:


> Glückwunsch! Hättest Du ein Foto für uns Neugierige?
> Wäre klasse!
> 
> Viel Spaß damit


Guten Morgen
Ist noch im Karton noch keine z.z. Auspacken.
Fotos kommen noch.


----------



## Peter1900 (24. Dezember 2013)

hi 
habe mein Transalp 29er erhalten das teil ist einfachi.i.d. Farbe schw. elox. einfach affengeil


----------



## jayjaynika (13. Februar 2014)

Habe mir den 29er bei TA bestellt, in slx/xt Kombination. Bilder werden folgen. Erst einmal ist warten angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jayjaynika (15. März 2014)

Das warten hat ein Ende  Alles passt: Rahmengröße (18,5), Farbe, die Beratung und vielen Gespräche waren auch sehr Nett - von hier auch ein Dankeschön an das TA24 Team. Fotos von der ersten Fahrt und Bericht folgen ...





jayjay


----------

